

Ask HN: "Watson" hardware to cost $1M USD, know of a better deal? - jasongullickson

"Watson" is cool, but I thought some of the clever hackers around here might know how to get something almost as cool (or cooler?) for less than the expected price of $1M USD for the hardware alone?&#60;p&#62;https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Watson_(artificial_intelligence_software)#Future_uses
======
waffenklang
Of course. Create a main guessing algo running on a single machine using data
mining from the internet and former questions, using pattern matching and
smart googleing.

If you got it, parallelise it and distribute it in a way like SETI.

